
China Claims More Patents Than Any Country. Most Are Worthless - hyperrail
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-28/china-claims-more-patents-than-any-country-most-are-worthless
======
Cypher
All patents should be worthless, the fact that trolls can come after anyone
for uploading an app to google play store for fees and win because of some
obscure patent is ridiculous.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG9UMMq2dz4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG9UMMq2dz4)

